# Does this happen to you? RLS? Anyone go to a sleep clinic for this?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

When I don't take my benadryl to help me sleep, I seem to sleep in a half-wake/half-sleep and when I awaken, my legs ache something fierce. It's almost as if they must have been twitching when I was sleeping and I feel terribly fatigued, stiff and sore when I awaken. I wonder if this would show up at a sleep clinic as Restless Leg Syndrome? Would love to hear from someone who has been tested for this. Not sure that they would order anything different than what most of us are taking already. ------------------


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

moldie - I did the sleep study, but my legs didn't have their usual cramping the nite I did the study.My legs feel like they need to be stretched, or moved, or....I guess that's why they call it restless leg syndrome. You can't keep 'em still or they hurt!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

What do they do at the sleep clinic Sisy? You can't be on any medication, can you? Didn't you talk to your legs and tell them to do their thing before you went to sleep 'cause they were being tested? Is that the reason you went, or for feeling fatigued when you awakened? (or both?) Was it kind of embarrassing or did they make you feel comfortable? When I am in church or at a play/concert; I seem to be constantly readjusting my leg posistion so they won't hurt and so I don't get a dead end, if you know what I mean. I wonder if our vessels are not responding normally (constricting and dialating). ------------------


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh, moldie - do I know what you mean! My husband calls it "travelling," he says I go 60 mph just sitting still! I cannot keep my legs still for the life of me.Oh, the sleep study was interesting! I did it for the fibro diagnosis and the tired-ness feeling. I could not take ANY medications for 3-4 days prior to the test. We showed up at the hospital at about 7:30 pm, and they explained everything they were going to do. I was hooked up to 12 electrodes - about 4-5 on my skull, on my chest, arms and legs. I also had a clip on my finger that emitted a light that would calculate oxygen saturation in my blood.The electrodes were hooked up to a machine in the mext room, where a technician sat all night and watched me through a window. Every 30 seconds the machine took records until 9:00 a.m. or when I woke up. Of course, it was really difficult to get to sleep - strange place, electrodes everywhere, but after I did my usual reading I fell a sleep.Well, the test showed what we suspected. Ooops, gotta go. I will finish this post later - but, I do have restles leg syndrome and a sleep disorder. More later!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 1999)

I also went to a sleep clinic. They wanted to make sure that I did not have any obstructions or sleep abnea. Seems like there were hundreds of electrodes over my body. The experience was not a bad ones, but not a very pleasant sleep. I fell asleep pretty easy, but woke all night long. Finally at 4am,the technician let me get up, shower and go home. I was not satisfied with the doctors results. He seemed more interested in getting me to buy his herbal remedies than talk to me about my fibro. He said I did have a sleep disorder, but not severe enough to be treated for. The DO that I go to now has prescribed Xanax .5mg at night to handle my restless legs. It seems to be working ok. But, I've only been on it for a couple of weeks now. Suffer we must - until someone comes up with an answer.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome BarbaraH! So nice to have a little more action on this board. What herbal stuff was he trying to sell you Barb?Does the Xanax leave you groggy in the morning? Would like to hear how it's working after about a month on it. I'm also anxious to hear more about your sleep study Sisy.! ------------------


----------

